
Female CEOs Blast Forbes List of Innovative Leaders That Includes Only One Woman - EnderWT
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/11/759899375/female-ceos-blast-forbes-list-of-innovative-leaders-that-includes-only-one-woman
======
EnderWT
Here is the letter from the 46 women CEOs:
[https://apps.npr.org/documents/document.html?id=6402089-46-T...](https://apps.npr.org/documents/document.html?id=6402089-46-Top-
Innovative-Female-CEOs-Respond-to-Forbes)

